# Territorial negotiations complete



## Sol1821 (Sep 16, 2015)

The girlfriend has signed over some counter top real estate, it's not quite prime location but it's workable... All I have to do now is dream big


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Scope for plumbed in there


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Top work that man!









And as Rhys said nicey set up for plumbed in!

Now to measure the cupboard height to see what will fit!!!


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Eat takeaways.. Increase territory.. Sinks/draining boards are overrated!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Take out the wall cupboard as well and away you go&#8230;.Today a bit of worktop space, tomorrow the?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Divorce ?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Mouse said:


> Eat takeaways.. Increase territory.. Sinks/draining boards are overrated!


Paper plates = no need for a sink.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Take up Heroin as a new 'hobby'

Appetite suppressed.. No dirty plates to wash..

Plus - Your girlfriend will leave.. LOADS more space!!

You won't be able to afford any coffee equipment.. But.. You'll be too hammered to care anyway!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

get yourself a dishwasher it'll free up even more real estate!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Out of interest .... with no sink, how do you coffee folk soak your drip trays, baskets, PFs, hoppers, espresso, flat white, cappuccino, latte cups, chemex, aeropress, syphon, stovetop, filter jugs etc etc etc

You need a good sink

In fact any lever owner will tell you a sink full of hot soapy water is essential for cleaning up coffee sneezes, throwing choked PFs into when you get in a strop and for holding the wife's head under for suggesting an instant coffee, when it's all going wrong.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Take great care that she does not realign (MOVE) /the border many countries have territorial / border disputes:dummy:


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Take great care that she does not realign (MOVE) /the border many countries have territorial / border disputes:dummy:


create a DMZ like north-south korea

she cant pass over the DMZ


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There's enough room for a 2 group, with a floating island for the grinder and knock box. Get a milk fridge in and away you go. It'll pay for itself in no time


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Glenn said:


> There's enough room for a 2 group, with a floating island for the grinder and knock box. Get a milk fridge in and away you go. It'll pay for itself in no time


I think glenn may be onto something here


----------

